# Good Vets



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I need a bit of help. On our first visit to the vets for her first vaccination I felt we were in and out very quickly. Vet never really asked many questions, and didnt weigh her which i thought was odd.
Maggie's 2nd trip to the vet was pretty traumatic for both her and for me! I took her for her last vaccination last wk and asked the vet if she could be microchipped too, the vet said it was just like a vaccination and would do it. Maggie screamed and not only that she took three attemps to get it in as the first two popped out. her coat was matted with blood when i got her home and both of us were left feeling a little bit shocked. 
The vet was very appologetic and I said it was ok but I am concerned because our next trip to the vets should all going well be to get her speyed. This was two different vets that we saw at the same practice. I dont really know anyone else in this area with a dog to ask where they take thier dog and if they are happy. I am worried I might just be over reacting to Maggie having the prob with thet microchip or if I am right to be concerned. 
Emma x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hard one Emma I could only suggest that maybe if your not happy have a look around. When you get out and about with Maggie maybe ask who ever you meet about their vets and their opinion x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes definately ask other dog owners that you meet where they recommend. Our vet does free monthly visits for puppies where they get lots of fuss and a few treats to make the vets a lovely place for them to go. They usually weigh them and answer any questions at the same time.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Both the vets I saw were quite young I would say late twenties?!! Im guessing here. I mean I understand that sometimes when your dealing with an animal they can be unpredicatble and procedures dont always go to plan, but i just feel a bit uncomfortable with things. At the same time I dont want to be unreasonable and maybe that is just how things go sometimes. I dont knowconfused:. Emma x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you in a rural area? I am and have found our vets are great but you don't get any of the niceness other forum members seem to get. However when Izzy was ill as a puppy they were fantastic - no fuss, but very thorough. Ours spend their lives on farms so don't have the small animal bedside manner. Our practice has two partners and two juniors who are straight out of vet school - could be a similar set up where you are. Other dog walkers will have the answers for you. Good luck, it is a worry. xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

The vet should have warned you that puppies tend to yelp when microchipped and did they warn you that there can be bleeding? Mine did (even suggesting that lighter coloured dogs tend to bleed more) and not weighing does sound odd. If you feel unhappy with them then don't use them.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Good point Cara about rural vets. I doubt my vet ever sees farm animals but has a wonderful small animal set up with separate dog and cat waiting rooms.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope you find a good vet soon, Emma. I did not have a good experience early on with Teddy, and changed to another. Word of mouth is usually the best way to find out how vets are rated by the people who use them.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's important to find a vet you are comfortable with. Dylan was microchipped by the breeder as we took him from them and did not yelp or bleed. I went to two different vets in order to get a compatible 2nd inoculation and they were both very thorough, gave me a puppy pack and weighed, etc. Every time I go to the vet they weigh and examine as routine. I also changed vets for castration as my vet wanted £150 and my new vet did it for £95 and were highly recommended. They also only charge £18 per consultation instead of £30 and that makes a big difference. I would speak to some other vets and see how you feel about them.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would look for another vet! Our last vet wasn't very good with Daisy our Cavvie so when she got ill we changed to our new one who was brilliant. Beau is with the new vet now and they weigh everytime which is important for worming etc, put treats on the table for her when microchipping to try and distract her from the needle which as you now know is nothing like a vaccination needle and when she bled a little he put antiseptic gel on and wouldn't let her go until it was cleaned up and not bleeding. Our vet also asked about Beau's parents etc. If you were unhappy with your doctor you would change so as this is Maggie's "doctor" and she is unable to speak for herself then you should do it for her and look for another vet! Good luck


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

or vets have never weighd out girls, they just have their hands all over them. Delta was the only one i witnest being chipped because i did her myself. so far i have only had one bleader a wee white cross. i felt so bad but it looked realy bad because the dogs coat was white. the wee red parch ar about the size of a finger nail. 

i dont know if Gypsy bled as she had to be done 3 times by the vet. first one poped out, the second couldnt be found on the scanner but the 3 finaly went in right, i have go over her with my own scanner and still cant find the 2nd chip so dont know what happend to it. 

im sure your next trip will be better but their is no harm in asking spesificaly for a vet you like or having a word with the head of the practise.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone, while at the park tonight maggie and I met a lovely cockapoo and I put some of your advice into practice and asked lots of questions about what vets they used etc. Think I will try some other vets round about and see if I can find somewhere thats a bit more friendly. There are another two pracitces within walking distance of my flat and another few a wee drive away so I will see. I am starting puppy classes in a few wks and will ask who the other puppys use. Emma x


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Oh dear,poor baby.Luckily none of ours bled when getting chipped.I can imagine how upset you must have been.Look around if your not sure about the vet and give Maggie a huge hug from me.If you get a chance could you email me some photos pleeeeezzz.
I have seen the two golden boys recently and they are amazing(big boys!!).Im soooo regreting not keeping one of our puppies


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol Lorna I will defo email u pics. Wanted to wait till u would defo see the difference. Have a wee video clip of her in my mums garden this wkend which I will try upload for u too. Everyone she meets loves her. Takes us ages to get round the park cos she is soooo beautiful, rolls on her back for tummy to get tummy tubs off all the other dog walkers! Hehe. How's Ur new addition doing? Got divas certificate btw, maggie destroyed the rest of the post that morning and then I spyed a folded up piece of paper that was untouched and it was that! Lol.. Emma x


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Lady is doing fine thanks.I started a thread today looking for advice on her size...check it out.Are you on Facebook yet?We could chat and share photos.Im finding this site hard to find my way about.I need to go to your name directly to see for replies and never seem to see any of your posts unless I do this????


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol yup I have Facebook I shall look u up and add u. Emma x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh that doesn't sound right. Pushca squealed the vets down when she was micro chipped and now shakes when she has to go but they are so lovely to her and gentle. I suggest you go to your local park and start asking all the dog walkers who they use. Or your local pet shop
Hope you find a good one
Try and let me know


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Oh that doesn't sound right. Pushca squealed the vets down when she was micro chipped and now shakes when she has to go but they are so lovely to her and gentle. I suggest you go to your local park and start asking all the dog walkers who they use. Or your local pet shop
> Hope you find a good one
> Try and let me know


Oh poor Pushca. Our vets advise you to bring them in just to be weighed or just to be fussed over by the receptionists, so that they don't just associate the place with examinations and nastiness. Our receptionsist are nuts about Rosie and she never gets through without a cuddle (except for yesterday when she was covered in poo!). 

Perhaps you could ask if you could do that with Pushca?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey everyone. Thought I would update u, took maggie to a new vets tonight and they were 10x better than last place. Wee maggie is perfectly healthy and at 15wks weighs a whopping 8.3kg!!!! Emma x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good news Emma, glad Maggie was ok and doing well x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So pleased for you - you sound so utterly relieved to have found a REAL vet practice. Maggie is a big 'un, is she not ?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol yes very pleased to have found a nicer more approachable vet. Maggies mummy was a standard poodle, a small one, but a standard none the less. The first thing everyone comments on after saying how cute she is of course is look at the size of her paws lol! Emma x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just thought I'd add to this thread about my vet. I changed to them because I'd heard good things about them and they were much cheaper for castration than my previous vet - £98 as opposed to £150. They've been really good and only charge £18 per consultation which is about half what my last vet charged, but the main thing that I think is great is that every time I've taken Dylan there, they've called me a week or so later to ask how he is getting on. That's been a real surprise and I think great customer service and a really caring attitude.


----------

